# Kicker set up fabrication



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm setting up a kicker on my old starcraft supersport 18. I did not like the flimsy adjustable mounts, so since I have a long shaft kicker, I decided to make my own. My concern is if I have enough prop in the water. Prop is 12" below the water line now, but I'm still just mocking it up. Is that enough?


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice fab job on the bracket did you make that also it looks fine as for height as for the 2 x12 I would go with a laminated 2x12 I wouldn't want to see you lose your motor down the road


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Where are you from I have a pice of laminated 2x12 I live in Poland oh if also have the washersame for it


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Washers (correction)


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

That 2x10s was just for mock up purposes, I have a mounting board I made from 3/4" marine plywood.







I still have to coat it with epoxy, but it should work fine.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

don't forget to add safety cable so no chance for motor overboard.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

waterfox said:


> don't forget to add safety cable so no chance for motor overboard.


Yep, I've been thinking about how I'll do that. I bought an adjustable bracket on ebay, and said no way am I gonna put my kicker on that. It was junk, so I sent it back.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

I just use a cable hooked to the eye on the transom and on the kicker


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I'm locked in now, I did lower the motor a couple inches. Interference with the main motor was determining factor.





















next I have to figure out how to link the steering together


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Pics with kicker on


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice mount. Thanks for sharing. Who has the best price on marine plywood?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

ErieIslander said:


> Nice mount. Thanks for sharing. Who has the best price on marine plywood?


Menards is where I got mine, I just happened to have a piece big enough after replacing the transom.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> Well I'm locked in now, I did lower the motor a couple inches. Interference with the main motor was determining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check out E-Z-Steer


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Big dollars would be ez steer. Budget is Panther products manual linkage. Have used both and have had no problems with either. Panther is easier to disconnect from inside the boat. Nice bracket.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Pay the extra for the stainless Panther rod, if you choose that option.


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Or lock down the kicker with a ratchet strap and use the big motor as a rudder. Have done that also.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Marinetech makes a steering linkage, easy to install. I got one on Amazon for about $35.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

TAG24 said:


> Marinetech makes a steering linkage, easy to install. I got one on Amazon for about $35.


I have seen them, I ended using a similar system. I ordered some stainless steel quick disconnect ball joint ends from mcmaster carr, and threaded some 3/8" aluminum rod I had, for the bar. Seems like it will work great.


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice Kicker bracket! I have the same boat. How far is the bracket from that tie down on the portside? What did that cost to make?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

ShaneMC said:


> Nice Kicker bracket! I have the same boat. How far is the bracket from that tie down on the portside? What did that cost to make?


It's a couple inches away from the tie down. I don't really know what I have in it, I already had the material laying around.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I finally got the steering link figured out.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

My Demeyes said:


> Menards is where I got mine, I just happened to have a piece big enough after replacing the transom.


How did you determine there was a problem with the transom when the rest of this boat is so sound? You sure can't tell in the pics it was replaced, great job. Do you have any pics of this process? I want to make sure mine is sound and in good condition. I've owned my boat since the mid 90s, it has always been trailered, never left in the water but wonder now about the transom. The kicker brkt. turned out great, not sure I'd have thought of that. Most of us may have thought, no way to add a kicker. Thx


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

The top corner pieces of the transom wood were soft, the rest was good. I just pulled the whole thing out and replaced it. I couldn't believe how easy it was.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm guessing you had to remove the aluminum transom skin on the back, rivots etc.?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Pull the transom caps off and have a look under. Probe with a pocket knife or screwdriver.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Fishtracker1 said:


> I'm guessing you had to remove the aluminum transom skin on the back, rivots etc.?


No, actually it pulls out from the top. No rivets to remove, just some screws and the engine bolts.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

My Demeyes said:


> No, actually it pulls out from the top. No rivets to remove, just some screws and the engine bolts.


Just looked at how Lund mounted mine and yours looks lower than Lund has mine, the cavitation plate is about even with the bottom on mine maybe an inch or two lower. The boat is a 219 Glass Lund


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

The 8hp yamaha 2 stroke would max out at 6 mph with 3 guys and gear, and troll down to .8 at idle speed. I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> Pull the transom caps off and have a look under. Probe with a pocket knife or screwdriver.


----------

